# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Sector Creation For Stars Without Number

## JNAProductions

*Star Count*
(1d10+20)[*24*]

*Star Placements (30 Max)*
(1d8)[*8*] and (1d10)[*4*]
(1d8)[*5*] and (1d10)[*6*]
(1d8)[*3*] and (1d10)[*5*]
(1d8)[*6*] and (1d10)[*2*]
(1d8)[*3*] and (1d10)[*5*]
(1d8)[*1*] and (1d10)[*5*]
(1d8)[*7*] and (1d10)[*4*]
(1d8)[*7*] and (1d10)[*2*]
(1d8)[*7*] and (1d10)[*1*]
(1d8)[*5*] and (1d10)[*6*]
(1d8)[*2*] and (1d10)[*1*]
(1d8)[*3*] and (1d10)[*8*]
(1d8)[*7*] and (1d10)[*6*]
(1d8)[*5*] and (1d10)[*10*]
(1d8)[*6*] and (1d10)[*1*]
(1d8)[*3*] and (1d10)[*7*]
(1d8)[*4*] and (1d10)[*9*]
(1d8)[*1*] and (1d10)[*8*]
(1d8)[*3*] and (1d10)[*9*]
(1d8)[*8*] and (1d10)[*7*]
(1d8)[*3*] and (1d10)[*1*]
(1d8)[*1*] and (1d10)[*1*]
(1d8)[*4*] and (1d10)[*9*]
(1d8)[*2*] and (1d10)[*2*]
(1d8)[*8*] and (1d10)[*8*]
(1d8)[*7*] and (1d10)[*1*]
(1d8)[*7*] and (1d10)[*1*]
(1d8)[*7*] and (1d10)[*7*]
(1d8)[*5*] and (1d10)[*5*]
(1d8)[*5*] and (1d10)[*3*]

----------


## JNAProductions

24 Worlds, at various locations.

Going top right, then straight down. World Tags

*0-0*
(2d100)[*60*][*70*](130)

*0-7*
(2d100)[*81*][*6*](87)

*1-0*
(2d100)[*91*][*88*](179)

*1-1*
(2d100)[*39*][*95*](134)

*2-0*
(2d100)[*97*][*85*](182)

*2-4*
(2d100)[*35*][*89*](124)

*2-6*
(2d100)[*88*][*73*](161)

*2-7*
(2d100)[*31*][*59*](90)

*2-8*
(2d100)[*43*][*82*](125)

*3-4*
(2d100)[*31*][*62*](93)

*3-7*
(2d100)[*2*][*36*](38)

*3-8*
(2d100)[*33*][*96*](129)

*4-4*
(2d100)[*7*][*5*](12)

*4-5*
(2d100)[*86*][*30*](116)

*4-9*
(2d100)[*32*][*5*](37)

*5-0*
(2d100)[*87*][*92*](179)

*5-1*
(2d100)[*75*][*67*](142)

*6-0*
(2d100)[*97*][*65*](162)

*6-1*
(2d100)[*54*][*35*](89)

*6-3*
(2d100)[*59*][*51*](110)

*6-5*
(2d100)[*20*][*94*](114)

*7-3*
(2d100)[*40*][*7*](47)

*7-6*
(2d100)[*66*][*70*](136)

----------


## JNAProductions

*0-0*
Police State, Radioactive
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*9*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*6*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*5*]
Population: (2d6)[*2*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*10*]

*0-7*
Area 51, Sealed Menace
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*9*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*9*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Population: (2d6)[*4*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*10*]

*1-0*
Taboo Treasure, Tomb World
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*9*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*5*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Population: (2d6)[*5*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*8*]

*1-1*
Hostile Biosphere, Urbanized Surface
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*11*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*7*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*4*]
Population: (2d6)[*7*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*8*]

*2-0*
Shackled World, Warlords
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*9*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*7*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*6*]
Population: (2d6)[*7*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*5*]

*2-4*
Heavy Industry, Terraform Failure
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*3*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*11*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Population: (2d6)[*12*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*8*]

*2-6*
Taboo Treasure, Restrictive Laws
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*6*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*5*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*9*]
Population: (2d6)[*3*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*6*]

*2-7*
Friendly Foe, Pleasure World
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*8*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Population: (2d6)[*7*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*9*]

*2-8*
Local Tech, Secret Masters
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*9*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*7*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*6*]
Population: (2d6)[*9*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*9*]

*3-4*
Friendly Foe, Preceptor Archive
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*4*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*10*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Population: (2d6)[*8*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*10*]

*3-7*
Alien Ruins, Heavy Mining
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*9*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*10*]
Population: (2d6)[*8*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*8*]

*3-8*
Great Work, Utopia
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*3*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*9*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*4*]
Population: (2d6)[*7*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*9*]

*4-4*
Badlands World, Anthropomorphs
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*10*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*5*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*6*]
Population: (2d6)[*6*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*7*]

*4-5*
Freak Weather, Societal Despair
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*6*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*7*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*8*]
Population: (2d6)[*3*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*7*]

*4-9*
Gold Rush, Anthropomoprhs 
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*8*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*7*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*5*]
Population: (2d6)[*3*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*8*]

*5-0*
Sole Supplier, Trade Hub
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*5*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*4*]
Population: (2d6)[*7*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*9*]

*5-1*
Psionics Fear, Revolutionaries
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*6*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*7*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*9*]
Population: (2d6)[*8*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*11*]

*6-0*
Warlords, Prison Planet
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*6*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*3*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*9*]
Population: (2d6)[*9*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*11*]

*6-1*
Heavy Industry, Oceanic World
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*10*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*6*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Population: (2d6)[*5*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*6*]

*6-3*
Misandry/Misogyny, Pleasure World
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*2*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*10*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*3*]
Population: (2d6)[*9*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*9*]

*6-5*
Doomed World, Unbraked AI
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*10*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*8*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Population: (2d6)[*8*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*8*]

*7-3*
Badlands World, Hostile Space
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*5*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*8*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Population: (2d6)[*7*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*9*]

*7-6*
Psionics Academy, Radioactive World
Atmosphere: (2d6)[*7*]
Temperature: (2d6)[*10*]
Biosphere: (2d6)[*11*]
Population: (2d6)[*9*]
Tech Level: (2d6)[*9*]

----------

